# Campagnolo bmx hubs



## Sevenfooter (Oct 19, 2018)

Got these hubs NOS never laced on a trade from a guy he had them sitting in a drawer in his shop since the early 80s. Looking to sell them taking offers


----------



## Schwinn499 (Oct 20, 2018)

Sevenfooter said:


> Got these hubs NOS never laced on a trade from a guy he had them sitting in a drawer in his shop since the early 80s. Looking to sell them taking offers
> 
> View attachment 886338
> 
> ...



You must list a price. No obo auctions on the CABE.


----------



## birdzgarage (Oct 20, 2018)

Those are kool, i may be interested.put a price on em, im not gonna make an offer.maybe put an ad in the for sale section.


----------



## Sevenfooter (Oct 20, 2018)

birdzgarage said:


> Those are kool, i may be interested.put a price on em, im not gonna make an offer.maybe put an ad in the for sale section.



I would do $300 shipped


----------

